# Hapkido credentials and certifications



## Phoenix81 (Dec 17, 2019)

Is Hapkido credentials and certifications heavily regarded and valued? I see so many Hapkido schools, Jin Jung Kwan, Combat Hapkido, Kuk Sool Hapkido, Sin Moo Hapkido and etc... to include a few others. Not to mention I seen many “worldwide” organizations like the Korean Hapkido Federation, World Hapkido Federation and a few others...

so what’s the standard bearer? Is they organization and federation that rules them all and ensures world wide recognition and accreditation? Are there other Kwans of Hapkido who teach their own style and hold their own credentials and certification programs? Are those recognized by other Hapkido schools? 

I know some Taekwondo is ran by the WT and the Kukkiwon... also understand I know many Taekwondo kwans teach their own style and run their own programs. But many of those other kwans don’t honor or accept certifications outside their own organizations. The Kukkiwon certification seems to be the only one acceptable to the TKD world as a whole... 

Is this the same for Hapkido? Many would argue their Kwan certification is the only acceptable thing... 

Reason I ask is I’m trying to legitimize and find the right Hapkido Organization or Kwan...


----------



## pdg (Dec 18, 2019)

What are your specifications for "right"?

Is it to compete, or to train while travelling?





Phoenix81 said:


> I know some Taekwondo is ran by the WT and the Kukkiwon... also understand I know many Taekwondo kwans teach their own style and run their own programs. But many of those other kwans don’t honor or accept certifications outside their own organizations. The Kukkiwon certification seems to be the only one acceptable to the TKD world as a whole...



Well, not really... For a start, there's not really a tkd world as a whole.

A kkw certificate won't be instantly honoured by the ITF, there's a reciprocal arrangement in place though so that dan ranks are recognised by each other for competition purposes or by following a set process but as far as I'm aware it involves issuing a new rank in the other org if you want to teach or transfer.

If it's a turn up and train thing, I would imagine most would let you wear your belt - but without knowing the relevant material even that's probably not a great idea.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 18, 2019)

pdg said:


> A kkw certificate won't be instantly honoured by the ITF, there's a reciprocal arrangement in place though so that dan ranks are recognised by each other for competition purposes or by following a set process but as far as I'm aware it involves issuing a new rank in the other org if you want to teach or transfer.



I believe you will find that the agreement you're talking about is between the ITF and WT, not the KKW. The KKW does grant equivalent rank if you agree to teach their curriculum, but that's something else entirely.


----------



## pdg (Dec 18, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> I believe you will find that the agreement you're talking about is between the ITF and WT, not the KKW. The KKW does grant equivalent rank if you agree to teach their curriculum, but that's something else entirely.



Ah, cheers.

I must admit I haven't looked into it that much and was interpreting what I'd heard.

So the WT/ITF recognition part is just for competition basically?

I think the grant of rank with agreement to teach is also reciprocal?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 18, 2019)

pdg said:


> So the WT/ITF recognition part is just for competition basically?



It's basically the WT recognizing that TKD exists outside the KKW and that those players should be able to compete at the Olympic level.



> I think the grant of rank with agreement to teach is also reciprocal?



That I don't know, but I think not. At least, I've never seen anyone like @Earl Weiss posting on here that they'd do such a thing. I have seen more than one high-Dan KKW Master make such posts.
It's always seemed to me to be part of the KKW Borg policy.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 18, 2019)

Phoenix81 said:


> Is Hapkido credentials and certifications heavily regarded and valued? I see so many Hapkido schools, Jin Jung Kwan, Combat Hapkido, Kuk Sool Hapkido, Sin Moo Hapkido and etc... to include a few others. Not to mention I seen many “worldwide” organizations like the Korean Hapkido Federation, World Hapkido Federation and a few others...
> 
> so what’s the standard bearer? Is they organization and federation that rules them all and ensures world wide recognition and accreditation? Are there other Kwans of Hapkido who teach their own style and hold their own credentials and certification programs? Are those recognized by other Hapkido schools?
> 
> ...


So that I make sure I understand, you are asking if there is a worldwide organization responsible for control and conformity of teaching/grading standards? And how you verify such credential? Regardless of style, this is a very tough thing to follow and navigate through. EVERY style I am aware of will have countless federations, organizations, etc... making it an impossible tier system to easily follow. 
It is generally accepted that WT/Kukkiwon is that standard for high level TKD in the competition world. But this quickly de-evolves into defining sport and traditional TKD. There are many, many sub-styles or systems of TKD that still teach TKD. Are recognized worldwide and transferrable. 
Questions:
Do you see travel in your future and concerned about the transferability of your rank? 
Are you concerned about having a different skill set if you move to a different school?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Surprisingly I don't know too much about things like that.  I studied under my kwan's GM for most of the time.  His kwan was under the Korean Hapkido Federation or Association, out of Seoul, Korea.  I have documents that are translated into English as Federation and some that are translated Association, based on the same Korean word.  At first, I didn't even know there was more than one body.  I was just satisfied with what I was being taught by my GM and his teacher/students.  That never changed.

After I returned to the USA, looking on the internet, I became aware something had gone on..  There were other federations or associations.  Most surprisingly my Federation seemed to have gone under some internal strife and was demanding all students return their Dan certificates for verification and reissue.  I never did that.  I know what I was taught and the rigorousness of the standards.  I also know that my GM would not let a student test for black belt if there was any chance of failure. which was part of the reason for the rigorousness of his instruction. 

As far as other Association are concerned, I can't help you.  I have not studied under others, nor spent time searching out others and comparing them to what and how I learned them.  In fact, I could not help you with my Federation any more.  My GM has passed and I don't keep in touch with his son.  Actually, I really don't study nor practice anymore due to a really bad back; I do well to walk short distances with a cane.  But I am inclined to think it wouldn't take you too long to determine if a Hapkido school is teaching correctly and teaching techniques that work.  Good luck in your search.


----------

